# pie de casa



## enrique elias

¿Qué significa pie de casa?


----------



## Txiri

¿Cuál es tu contexto, cómo se usa la frase?  Así a secas ..


----------



## Carmen.Tamadaba

Enrique. Es difícil traducir  sin tener el contexto pero me imagino que será algo así como. 
_Tengo un supermercado a pie de casa._
En esa frase el sentido es que el supermercado está muy cerca de tu casa, quizás a pocos metros. De todas formas tengo entendido que en estos términos se usan en Sudamérica para describir un tipo de edificcación. He visto en algún artículo "viviendas tipo pie de casa". No sé si te servirá. Eso espero. Besos.


----------



## Agente442

Un pie de casa es una construcción que cuenta solamente con los servicios básicos: Una recámara, un baño de uso múltiple (con el lavabo afuera), cocina, sala comedor. La superficie máxima aceptada por estándares mexicanos es de 38 m2.
Aunque tarde espero que esta definición sirva para una traducción. Saludos.


----------



## Petus

How would you translate "pie de casa"?  Context: Unidades básicas de vivienda (pie de casa).

I have no idea how to translate this, could it be basic house????? Thanks for your help!


----------



## didakticos

Encontré esto, pero no sé si te ayude:
_
CVHC also teamed up with Inmobiliaria del Estado de Baja California which builds housing for low-income families in Mexicali through its “Pie de Casa” or foot of a house program._

Coachella Valley Housing Coalition in California, CVHC


----------



## Petus

How would it sound if I said "Base for a House"?? It doesn't sound that great either... Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sarasaki

Hi Petus,

I might be completely off the mark, but the idea is to try and be of some help. The first thought that came to my mind is to translate pie de casa as "*footprint*". I am no expert in this field, I only remember hearing this word in the context of building construction, architectural plans, etc.

Then I found the term "building footprint" here:
Architecture: Definition of buildiing footprint., building area, building footprint

Does this make sense? Good luck with the translation


----------



## pecosita

There's no equivalent in English.


----------



## eli-chi

pecosita said:


> There's no equivalent in English.


¿Fuiste al enlace en el post #6 ( de "didakticos"), pecosita?


----------



## pecosita

eli-chi.
Hola:
Sí fui, pero no es lo mismo porque el “footprint“ ya tiene  previsto y planeado todo lo que la casa va a tener o incluir y el “pie de casa“ no... tu construyes y agregas lo que quieres y como puedes. No hay planos..


----------



## eli-chi

No, pecosita.  Me refería al otro enlace, el anterior, de una inmobiliaria en Baja California.


----------

